# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  help please

## LuisMartins

hey everyone. Happy New Year. 
Ok, i am buiding a website and i need urgently a database that will allow my visitors to create their own photo/video gallery enabling others to browse thru them and stuff. These may or may not be x-rated. Does anyone know a database for these needs ? Thanks guys.

----------


## rmiao

You have to create your own db.

----------


## LuisMartins

ty for the reply. What program do i use to do that ?

----------


## rmiao

Depends on which db system you will use.

----------


## LuisMartins

i am with blueFish hosting, how do i find that out ? and what softwares can i advice me to look at ?
thanks again

----------


## rmiao

You should check with your hosting vendor.

----------


## LuisMartins

it has MySQL Databases and support php 4. i have the nusphere phped software but i have no clue how to start building my desired database tho. I read the php tutorial.
can u help me on where  to start ?
thanks again

----------


## rmiao

You can build db in MySql client tool.

----------


## LuisMartins

yes, but it will not let me build the kind of database i need.

----------


## rmiao

What do you mean? Can be more specific?

----------


## LuisMartins

yes, sorry. ok, the type of website i want to build is with choice of registering and letting visitors create their own photo gallery with some info about themselfs "type like myspace" but including x-rated photos/videos and being able to browse other visitors profiles too with a choice to instante message them also. My web host told me that they have php aplication but not for the type of thing i am looking for, therefor i can always upload or get my database done with other php software. They have mysql database.

I own the NuSphere PhpED, that cost me $300.
 Now do i need to download mysql to my pc also , to get the program going ?

I really am reading about all this, i am sure i will get there eventualy, but a lil help would really be better and i certainly ty for that.

----------


## LuisMartins

this is one of the tutorials i looked also.
http://support.navicat.com/visual_tutorial.php


thanks again

----------


## rmiao

Yes, you should download and install MySql on your pc to do database work. Once created db, you can give it to you hoster to put it in their MySql server.

----------


## LuisMartins

what version of mysql should i download to pc ? and, is it free ?
txs again

----------


## russellb

mysql is free. check with your hosting vendor (as rmaio said) for which version they use, and get the same one.

there are different engines, as i understand, even within same ver#, so ask them specifically what version they use, or can u upload any version u choose in its' entirety

----------


## LuisMartins

thank you for that. i will ask first think tomorrow when they open.
Thanks again

----------


## LuisMartins

i didnt want to just sit and wait for them to open so i went ahead and looked for more info in my account. Here's what i found.

phpMyAdmin 2.7.0-pl2 Documentation
SourceForge phpMyAdmin project page   [ http://www.phpmyadmin.net/ ] 
Local documents: 
Version history: ChangeLog 
General notes: README 
License: LICENSE 
Documentation version: $Id: Documentation.html,v 2.177.2.3 2005/12/27 13:55:17 lem9 Exp $ 

REQUIREMENTS
PHP 
You need PHP 4.1.0 or newer, with session support (*) 
If you want to display inline thumbnails of JPEGs with the original aspect ratio, you also need GD2 support in PHP 
Starting with phpMyAdmin 2.6.1, MIME-based transformations that use an external program need PHP 4.3.0 or newer 
MySQL 3.23.32 or newer (details); 
Not really a requirement but a strong suggestion: if you are using the "cookie" authentication method, having the mcrypt PHP extension on your web server accelerates not only the login phase but every other action that you do in phpMyAdmin. 
a web-browser (doh!). 



INTRODUCION
phpMyAdmin can manage a whole MySQL server (needs a super-user) as well as a single database. To accomplish the latter you'll need a properly set up MySQL user who can read/write only the desired database. It's up to you to look up the appropriate part in the MySQL manual.
Currently phpMyAdmin can: 

create and drop databases 
create, copy, drop, rename and alter tables 
do table maintenance 
delete, edit and add fields 
execute any SQL-statement, even batch-queries 
manage keys on fields 
load text files into tables 
create (*) and read dumps of tables 
export (*) data to CSV, XML and Latex formats 
administer multiple servers 
manage MySQL users and privileges 
check referential integrity in MyISAM tables 
using Query-by-example (QBE), create complex queries automatically connecting required tables 
create PDF graphics of your Database layout 
search globally in a database or a subset of it 
transform stored data into any format using a set of predefined functions, like displaying BLOB-data as image or download-link or ... 
support InnoDB tables and foreign keys (see FAQ 3.6) 
support mysqli, the improved MySQL extension (see FAQ 1.17) 
communicate in 50 different languages 
(*)  phpMyAdmin can compress (Zip, GZip -RFC 1952- or Bzip2 formats) dumps and CSV exports if you use PHP4 >= 4.0.4 with Zlib support (--with-zlib) and/or Bzip2 support (--with-bz2). 


INSTALLATION
NOTE: phpMyAdmin does not apply any special security methods to the MySQL database server. It is still the system administrator's job to grant permissions on the MySQL databases properly. phpMyAdmin's "Privileges" page can be used for this. 

Warning for Mac users:if you are on a MacOS version before OS X, StuffIt unstuffs with Mac formats.
So you'll have to resave as in BBEdit to Unix style ALL phpMyAdmin scripts before uploading them to your server, as PHP seems not to like Mac-style end of lines character ("\r"). 

QUICK INSTALL
Untar or unzip the distribution (be sure to unzip the subdirectories): tar -xzvf phpMyAdmin_x.x.x.tar.gz in your webserver's document root. If you don't have direct access to your document root, put the files in a directory on your local machine, and, after step 3, transfer the directory on your web server using, for example, ftp. 
Ensure that all the scripts have the appropriate owner (if PHP is running in safe mode, having some scripts with an owner different from the owner of other scripts will be a problem). See FAQ 4.2 for suggestions. 
Create the file config.inc.php in your favorite editor and fill in there values for host, user, password and authentication mode to fit your environment. Look at config.default.php how these fields should be defined. Here, "host" means the MySQL server. Have a look at Configuration section for an explanation of all values. Please also read the remaining of this Installation section for information about authentication modes and the linked-tables infrastructure. 
If you are using the config auth_type, it is suggested that you protect the phpMyAdmin installation directory, for example with HTTPAUTH in a .htaccess file. See the multiuser subsection of this FAQ for additional information, especially FAQ 4.4. 
Open the file <www.your-host.com>/<your-install-dir>/index.php in your browser. phpMyAdmin should now display a welcome screen and your databases, or a login dialog if using HTTP or cookie authentication mode.


is this the version i need to download to my pc local disk ?
 MySQL 3.23.32 or newer

----------


## LuisMartins

i own this program :
Navicat MySQL 7.2.9 
is this what i need ?

----------


## russellb

i am pretty sure that 5.0 is the newest version of mysql.

not sure what navicat is...but google tells me it is an admin tool for mysql. you'll still need the db engine... see here 

may try posting on this forum i know there are some pretty good mysql/php guys on that forum...

or in mysql section right here 

hope this helps a bit

----------


## LuisMartins

thanks for that. but  i think my hosting already has a db engine. i will find out tomorrow when they open. if not, i will come over here and post again where u adviced me. thanks again

----------


## rmiao

You still need db engine to build db and do testing work.

----------


## LuisMartins

ok,  i am having a huge issue with bluefishhosting.com customer services, and i am real pissed. I have been trying to call them the  whole day and all i get is a voicemail, but comming to realize, i have been trying to contact them since last tuesday, so it is almost a week now. They are really helpfull, but for some reason i think there's only two guys working in there, Craig and James . I left messages and emails and until now, got nothing. So, yes, i have a problem, i need to keep going with my website. How can i find out what db version they are running ? And what Mysql version to download to my pc ?
PLease help, if you can.

www.bluefishhosting.com, i looked but can't see it.

thanks again

----------


## rmiao

Can't tell unless get on to their db server.

----------


## LuisMartins

i dont mind giving you my username and password to get in if you dont mind ?

----------

